# How To Beat A Superior Fighter



## Cyriacus (May 1, 2012)

Sounds legit.
Quick everyone - Watch it before the Illumartialarts take it down!


----------



## K-man (May 1, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Sounds legit.
> Quick everyone - Watch it before the Illumartialarts take it down!


And, here's me thinking it was a joke!


----------



## skribs (Nov 30, 2013)

This is so wrong.  At 1:52, it says "loose" instead of "lose."  How can I trust it now?


----------

